# Fishing with the Family on 6-14-09



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I was so glad to get offshore on Sunday June 14th with the family. The weather was nice and the waves were all about 2 ft with a good wave period that made it a decent ride to the fishing grounds. We headed to the FL state line and fished some of the county reefs, they got awful crowded and we decided to move about a mile South into Federal water and the public spot was lit up like a Christmas tree. The fish were hungry too!!!! I put a my Penn 330GTi levelwind in the gunnel rod holder and showed my 6 year old son Brandon (B-Dawg) how to freespool the reel. It was awesome to see him reel up some nice Red Snappers and a nice Mangrove Snapper. He even caught several King Mackerel off the spinning reel with the fly line out behind the boat - butwejust kept one because he was gut hooked. Now he can legitimately catch his bag limit of Snappers.His fish were evenbiggerthan mine!!!!:banghead

He already knows how to out fish his Daddy!!!!! He is going to be a one heck of a fisherman!!!! I've waited a long time for B-Dawg to grow up enough for him to be able to land nice fish by himself. It's only going to get better from here on out!!!

Here's a few pictures of the fish thatB-Dawg caught:


----------



## cant-wait-til-next-time (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice fish B-Dawg. Hope you had fun. Keep it up. My son started at about that age. He is almost 13 now. His birthday party next week is going to be an overnight trip to the rigs. Teaching your son to enjoy fishing is an awesome thing.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome job.

Now you just have to teach him the mandatory arms-length pose with those fish.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job! Congrats to the little man!

Memories for a lifetime!

:bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats, nice job on getting the kids involved.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats & good job. :bowdown


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice work Chris and Brandon. Glad you had a good time, and hope you had as much success today. Can't wait till my two have the patience for a trip to the gulf for some snapper action. Will make it a lot easier to convince the wife I need to fish every weekend.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome Post Dad!!!! :bowdown

Great day you both willremember forever!

Jimmy


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Pix's.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome job little man.......already out doing pops.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

you guys make a great team. you drive the boat he catches all the fish! nice pics looks like a future ska champion!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is what it is all about, spending time with family on the water and teaching younguns to fish is awesome.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job little man.:clap:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Just think how BIG that snapperlooks to him. Good on you for teaching your son the ropes of catching. See you and your crew offshore. Gene


----------

